# Bear bait near marquette?



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone know ?
Was originally gonna go up and bait then come home and bring more back with me when i hunt but it worked out with work that i can camp for two weeks so goin up a week ahead of time to bait and not have to drive back home only prob is i dont think i can fit all my gear and bait for two weeks in my truck any suggestions? thanks


----------



## otterk (Dec 24, 2012)

Smokin-the-eyes said:


> Anyone know ?
> Was originally gonna go up and bait then come home and bring more back with me when i hunt but it worked out with work that i can camp for two weeks so goin up a week ahead of time to bait and not have to drive back home only prob is i dont think i can fit all my gear and bait for two weeks in my truck any suggestions? thanks


get a small pull behind trailer or one of these racks that goes into the hitch


----------



## Ron Evilsizer (Feb 8, 2014)

When are u going up & what are u using for bait? Slim chance I might be able to help out , I'll be going throu Marquette on the 10 th .


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

otterk said:


> get a small pull behind trailer or one of these racks that goes into the hitch


Already pulling a trailer with 2 quads stands tents and as much bait and grease as i can fit 
(Loaded for bear lol) i have another buddy riding with me so we have two persons gear in truck its coming down to more of a weight thing now i may have enough just kinda looking for a back up plan if we need it guess that depends on the bears


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Ron Evilsizer said:


> When are u going up & what are u using for bait? Slim chance I might be able to help out , I'll be going throu Marquette on the 10 th .


I will be in marquette on morning of the 9th but as stated above i may have enough i am a overplanner and just looking for a backup so i dont have to worry about rationing bait and although i appreciate the offer i wouldnt expect u to take time outa your trip to help but thank you thats what makes this site great


----------



## Ron Evilsizer (Feb 8, 2014)

I know how it is , we have 3 quads - 1freezer. 800 lbs of bait , stands & fishing gear . Pm sent


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

If bark River isn't too far you could try the feed mill there. Or farther down the road in Powers.
Good luck!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds like you just need a contingency plan, which in Marquette could be as simple as cheap dog food from Walmart and maybe bulk syrup or molasses from someplace like Gordon Food Service. 

If you're not already thinking of it, you might want to consider rationing bait once the hunt starts in order to increase competition and force the big boy to come in earlier if he wants to eat.

The guy down in Powers has an awesome selection though and might be worth the trip. Maybe a bait/casino run?

Good Luck!


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

yooperkenny said:


> Sounds like you just need a contingency plan, which in Marquette could be as simple as cheap dog food from Walmart and maybe bulk syrup or molasses from someplace like Gordon Food Service.


To add to what Yooper Kenny said, speaking from some MQT area bear hunting experience, a 100lb bag of feed oats and a few gallons of molasses from Mare-Z-Doats in Marquette is really cheap ($20) and goes a long way. Shot my first bear with that combo when I ran out of commercial bait right before opener. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Thats a good idea i never thought of feed oats and already got more molasses than i will use last time i used dogfood and bears seemed to like it but so did everything else including the ravens they wouldnt leave it once they found it thanks for all the ideas guys i appreciate it 

Its coming fast you wait all year to go and now wish i had two more days to pack lol but the thought of early mornins latenight campfires and 500lb boars make it worth all the stress of a diy hunt plus we have a couple newbie bearhunters in camp who get to experience all of it for first time good luck to everyone and have safe hunting this year


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

You could buy a 50 pound bag of bulk popcorn. Once popped it'll really add up and its nice and light to take into your stand. I bought my 50 pound bag for $23 at a local bulk food store.


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

ma1979 said:


> You could buy a 50 pound bag of bulk popcorn. Once popped it'll really add up and its nice and light to take into your stand. I bought my 50 pound bag for $23 at a local bulk food store.


Already got it gonna coat with mollases and oil
Never popped it over a fire before so should be interesting


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Smokin-the-eyes said:


> Already got it gonna coat with mollases and oil
> Never popped it over a fire before so should be interesting


I've been practicing popping popcorn over the fire all summer long at our camper so I have it down pretty well now Lol. I bought large amounts of tropical punch koolaid to flavor mine with. Its getting close now, I can't wait to get up there!!!!!!


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

worked on my camp setup this afternoon.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

good luck and be safe


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm tagged out....details and pics to follow. I have extra bait that I'll sell at a deep discount to someone still baiting & hunting

Around 100 lbs donuts/muffins/bagels
75 lb bag crushed cookies/ice cream cones
50 lb (?) box/bag blueberry yogurt fruit
30 lb box of cake mix

Marquette/Gwinn area $35 Send me a PM

Good Luck out there!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

If you're near Marquette city or the surrounding areas (Gwinn, Ish, Big Bay) and need an extra hand on weekends moving bait or a dead bear let me know and I might be able to help.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

yooperkenny said:


> I'm tagged out....details and pics to follow. I have extra bait that I'll sell at a deep discount to someone still baiting & hunting
> 
> Around 100 lbs donuts/muffins/bagels
> 75 lb bag crushed cookies/ice cream cones
> ...


Sounds like congratulations are in order. Well done!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Speaking of Marquette bears, I just got back from some mountain biking and I saw my first bear. We both scared the crap out of each other.


----------

